# willow



## MeanneyFids (Aug 24, 2010)

i know generally willow is safe, but for a fact weeping willow is. we found some awesome curly willow branches we want to use for the birds as a new stand or some perches. curly willow also is called peking willow and corkscrew willow. does anyone know if it is safe (i dont trust black willow as it contains acetameniphin)


----------



## tielfan (Aug 31, 2008)

At http://www.thelaughingparrot.com/Safeplants.html it says it's safe.


----------



## MeanneyFids (Aug 24, 2010)

ya i found another one too saying it is. so im trusting it. i made it into a bird tree


----------



## mpayjr (Aug 16, 2010)

So every type of willow? There are no exceptions right? I have a pink weeping willow in my front yard, but I wasn't sure if it was safe... Do I need to do anything to it besides, boiling it down?


----------



## MeanneyFids (Aug 24, 2010)

black willow i dont trust. it contains acetamenaphine, which is essentially the drug in tylenol. but weeping willow is definately safe. boil it down  i just didnt know bout corkscrew willow, also known as peking willow and curly willow. but i know now and it makes great bird trees and perches


----------



## willowsalbus (Nov 4, 2010)

This is awesome, thanks for the info!


----------

